# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Просто стихи

## Римма

Решила выложить здесь свое... Не о смерти. Можно? Mb, у кого-то найдется добавить что-то свое?

* * *

Werewolf

Остаюсь
там
на краю одиночества
на берегу одиночества
там
где рождается зверь
Падает снег на лицо
и остается
лишь час
до заката

6.07.07г. 

* * *

О бессмертии

Снова на волю просятся
Отблески прошлых снов...
Вечная река времени
Вышла из берегов...
Снова душа бродячая
Свой не нашла предел
И воплотилась заново
В каждом из этих тел.

Войско на войско движется,
Тьма побеждает рать...
В ветхой избе кричащего
сына качает мать.

Пара влюбленных в счастии
Спорят, кто был неправ,
Примут Луны причастие,
Выпьют настой из трав...

Снова поманит сказкою
Город, где шла гроза,
Стражи у врат с загадками,
Сфинксов слепы глаза...

В чьем-то ином предании
Божий несу закон;
Стоптанные сандалии
И голубой хитон...

Смерть - самурая вечный Путь
Я постиг на заре...
Молний осветят росчерки
Храм на седой горе...

Римляне, гладиаторы - 
Бейся! - и жизнь на кон...
Снова из тела вырван я,
Завтра опять рожден...

6.07.07г.


* * *

В Ершалаиме началась гроза,
В армаде тьмы пропал великий город.
Я вижу страх твой, прежде незнакомый,
В последний раз взглянув в твои глаза.

Свершилась казнь над Лысою Горой,
И тяжек мрак в ершалаимском храме.
И жизнь моя – в оконченном романе,
В тетради с обгоревшей бахромой.

Я стала ведьмой, чтоб тебя спасти,
И бал у Сатаны – всего лишь повод.
И нам с тобой поможет мудрый Воланд
Теперь приют последний обрести.

А тьма уже у Ирода дворца,
Вверх руки золотые идолы воздели.
Жестокий пятый прокуратор Иудеи – 
На Понтии Пилате нет лица.

Ему не сняться с должности плохой,
На лунную дорогу не вернется
Иешуа-философ: обернется
Бессмертье нестерпимою тоской.

Таков закон; построен мир на нем.
Но все ж двенадцать тысяч лун одну покроют,
К луне уйдет в плаще с алым подбоем
Прощенный всадник с золотым копьем.

Так под конец все сходятся пути:
Твоя больная память потухает,
И кто-то на свободу отпускает
Тебя, как ты Пилата отпустил.

28.01.2006 г.

* * *

Вот как это бывает...

Рука человека, которому ты позволил стать мастером, делает наброски карандашом на бумаге... В штрихах и линиях проступают мои черты.
Видишь? - глаза с любопытством осматривают мир, ладони скользят по стенам, касаются трав и деревьев... Ты добавляешь краски. Получается цветной мир, где порхают бабочки.

Это требует сил. Рано или поздно силы кончаются. Я не могу дать ничего своего, пока я - лишь часть твоего мира.

Настает час "Х".
Ты стираешь меня из своей памяти...
И я перестаю существовать.
Я тенью иду по саду, ладони проходят сквозь деревья, дождь падает сквозь меня...

Ты - всего лишь художник, чье творение обрело собственную жизнь, но осталось блуждать в мире, созданном тобой...
Так дальше не может продолжаться.

Образ, созданный тобой, разбивается, лишившись подпитки твоей энергией.

Я позволяю осколкам себя рассыпаться по миру. Собрать заново. И тогда в тело входит боль. Но оно оживает.

И уже я беру бумагу и простой карандаш. И начинаю рисовать - тебя, а может, кого-то другого... Суть не в человеке - в рисовании.

Ведь каждый не может быть богом. 
А разные боги рисуют разные миры.

Вот как это бывает...

----------


## tventin2

Когда умирает свет фонарей
И задыхается в смоге столица
На улицах толпы безумных людей
В душе пустота и туманы на лицах
На мёртвых губах замирают слова
Играют в зрачках бесы Тёмного мира
Минуты по улицам гонят ветра
И тайны хранят стены в старых квартирах

Вот всё, что осталось и нечего ждать
Усталость оковами ляжет на плечи
Не в силах никто ничего поменять
Любовь умирает. Время не лечит
Конец изменяет значение слов
Грехи на запястьях кровавой отметкой
Как продолженье увиденных снов
Сознание заперто в тесную клетку

Всё к этому движется. Стрелки вперёд!
За Тёмными флагами рвёмся к наградам
Надежда повержена, Вера умрёт!
Любовь? Ей нет места на наших парадах!
Раздавлена Правда, унижена Честь
Разграблены храмы, разрыты могилы
А мы? Мы забыли о том, кто мы есть
ИСТОРИЯ помнит о том, кем мы были


Не нужно бежать, если можно идти
И глупо ломать, если нечего строить
Не стоит молчать, если можно спасти
Последнюю из ИСТОРИЙ

----------


## vlad775577

Глаза красивые как розы 
Я вспоминаю вновь и вновь 
Они цветут и пахнут ярко 
Как и любовь,как и любовь 
Улыбка словно солнце 
Тобою озаряет свет 
И ты красива без сомнения, 
Другой такой на светет нет


На разрывах,на распятьях 
Плавится моя душа 
Может будет снова 
Счастье,только будет без тебя 
Я глаза свои закрою 
И представлю,ты со мной 
Я люблю тебя такою 
Как весь этот мир земной

Любовь большая пелена 
И море шепчет, так игриво 
Ты здесь сидишь совсем одна 
Сегодня почему-то молчалива 
И солнце сходит на восток 
Лучами нежными играя 
Но отчего же одинок 
Песчанный миг и берег рая 
Любви поток, любви страданья 
В груди испепеляются всегда 
И с ними вместе без оглядки 
Летит душа,летит душа 
Летит душа навстречу ветру 
Минуя вечность тишины 
Не зная слова,безграничность 
Не зная счастья и вины

Любовью,загадкой,тебя я укрою 
Своей назову,пойду за тобою 
Коснувшись руки,замирает прям сердце 
А взгляд твой так жжёт 
Сильнее адского перца 
Ты так прекрасна в сиянье луны 
Тебя узнают,даже милые фавны 
Улыбка твоя поражает меня 
И я всё сильнее влюбляюсь в тебя

Полчаса осталось до рассвета 
И скоро ты уйдёшь 
Я не могу забыть всё это 
А ты лишь скажешь,это ложь 
И плачет дождь,поток неутишимый 
Его стекает по стеклу 
А в глубине, мечты все нерушимы 
А я всё жду,всё жду,чего то жду...

----------


## Римма

Ты знаешь все.
Не знаешь только одного: о моей Тишине.
Сегодня со мной моя Тишина.
У нее вкус дождливого лета, пыльных газет и остывшего чая.
Она идет за мной большим черным зверем, а по вечерам кладет лапы мне на плечи.
Она со мной всегда, а значит она - настоящая.
И так ли уж важно, будет завтра новый день или нет?
Мы ведь снова встретимся с ней.
Но это неплохо.
Когда-нибудь я упаду в свою тишину, обрывая связи, сжигая мосты.
И тогда она улыбнется: "Ты пришла ко мне..."
Но за видимостью этой улыбки ничего нет.
Ее самой тоже нет.
И меня нет и никогда не было.
А значит, нет и Тебя...
Мы лишь тени.
Ты можешь стать моей тенью. А я твоей. Будет игра теней на белой стене, когда можно казаться чем угодно, не являясь этим.
Потому что на самом деле все принадлежит Тишине.

Мне было страшно оказаться с ней лицом к лицу до этого дня.
Но сейчас я смотрю ей в глаза.
И понимаю, что это единственное, что есть здесь.
Тишина.

----------


## Римма

Сила и Солнце
Приметы нового рождения
Сила и свет
От спокойного пламени свечи до жесткой радиации
Обожженный ветром
Сила и стремительность
Черное полотно дороги
разматывается так быстро
Навстречу небу
Его глубокой синеве
Постичь небытие
Новый отсчет.
Старт.

26.08.2007г.

----------


## Римма

Пульс.
Ритм.
Удары сердца. 
Агония.
Стоп.
Снова.
Еще раз.
И еще раз.
И еще...
Больно.
Снова.
Надо начинать.
Ведь ты же знаешь
знаешь сама -
ничто не стоит
за этими ударами сердца
Значит надо вложить в них смысл.
Свой, присущий только тебе.
Потом может быть поздно.
Так живи.
Что остается,
кроме
стихов, строк, мыслей?
Ты. 
Остаешься ты.
Ты был кому-то нужен.
Нужен и сейчас.
Так живи.
Останься.
Ведь этот смысл - твой.
Пульс.
Ритм.
Тик-тик-так.

   Механизм часов снова вошел в норму. Отлаженный. Смазанный.
Снова он отсчитывает последние часы мира.
  Это так странно - быть часами. Или - "душой" механизма. Ощущать себя бьющимся пульсом стальной машины-убийцы.
  Управление движением. Мыслями. Собственным сердцем. Которому можно приказать остановиться. А можно - продолжать жить. Начать все сначала.

... И разрушить когда-нибудь механический корпус и выйти на свободу...

26.08.2007г.

----------


## Аска

*Римма*, браво.
Необычно, интимно, глубоко.
Браво.

----------


## Римма

*Aska*, спасибо! Не думала, что кто-то заметит, если честно... Так, влезла сюда и пишу тут... для себя, mb

Но все равно - спасибо. Ты - один из тех людей, чье мнение для меня важно.

----------


## Римма

*ИГРА  С  УХМЫЛКОЙ*

Сегодня - полнолуние. Ухмыляюсь. Бегу по улицам... Это не я уже.

   Почему, когда оказываешься в беде и хочешь убить себя, из глубины души поднимается что-то животное, нутряное, волчье?
   Шепчет: "А вот я хочу жить... И я не дам тебе этого сделать..." Тихий голос, но от него мурашки по коже...

"Я" доверяю этой своей части. Вывезет. Наверное, у меня все-таки мощный инстинкт самосохранения.

Голос...
Ухмыляется, скалится, сверкает желтыми волчьими глазами.
"Выживешь?.."
"Выживу..."
Куда денусь...

Вывезешь - значит, имеешь право жить. А не вывезешь - туда и дорога. Слаб оказался.

"Вывезешь?.."
"Вывезу..."

Ну вот, похоже, у меня есть сестра. Ухмыляюсь... "Вытащить" кого-то?..
Попробуй для начала вытащить хотя бы себя...
- Вытащишь? 
- Вытащу... - ухмыляюсь. - Мне это не сложно.
Я здесь. Я рядом.
Не бойся, я тебя не оставлю.
Буду бежать рядом с тобой, оставляя следы волчицы...

Ты веришь мне?
Да...
Если не ты, то кто?

Ухмыляюсь... Правильно. Смотрю на тебя своими янтарными глазами.

Напевает что-то хрипловатым голосом. Дурачится. Скалится. Поднимает морду и сталкивается со мной своим янтарным взглядом.

"Ну так как?" - плывет ее шепот.
"Ты веришь мне?"
Да.  О, да.  Больше некому.

----------


## Римма

Здравствуй...
На самом деле сегодня очень грустный день...
Вечер. Ночь. Какая разница?..
Падает звезда.
Загадай желание.
Помнишь, ты пожелала - мудрости?
Мудрость и счастье - понятия не обязательно связанные...
Ну, что же ты молчишь?..
Тебе нечего сказать?..

На листок падают капли крови. 
Это несерьезно, так, шутка.

Я тасую возможности своего мира, как колоду карт. Джокер.
Мне скоро придется покинуть его.
Разбить зеркала. Или занавесить. Без разницы.
Все равно я в них не отражаюсь.
Меня - нет...

Мой мир взрывается. И я судорожно выбрасываю его осколки в виде сжатых фраз, предложений, оборотов.

На грани. На грани.
Ты все еще веришь, что можешь сделать что-то?
Все твои попытки увязают в болотистом мире. 
Не моем.
Выйти из игры так просто...
На зеленое сукно ложится туз пик.

Не мое. Не моя жизнь.
Мне больше не увидеть твоего лица.
Здравствуй... - слова падают в пустоту.
Звезды не помогут.
Останутся лишь тропы на этой земле - нехоженные, забытые, заброшенные.
И серый дождь, что падает сквозь меня.
Хотя бы так, какое-то время я еще останусь здесь.
Здравствуй...

Ночь 27.08.2007г.

----------


## Римма

Теперь наш дом - холодный морг.
Я жив, но я сильно продрог...

(Nebel, г. Хабаровск)

Осень.
Ее дыхание прокрадывается в дом.
Я надеваю красное пальто и выхожу на улицу. Ярко-красный - цвет победы.

Ветер гонит по аллее опавшие листья. 
Наклоняюсь, зачерпываю их в горсть.
Пускаю по ветру.
Ash to ashes, dust to dust...

Слова застревают в горле.

_Ванну с шампанским не желаете?..
Ах, оставьте..._

Покупаю бутылку шампанского и разбиваю о стену дома. Удачного плавания. Шампанское стекает по стене на землю.

Ну что ты тянешь время?.. Просто пришла пора прощаться... Сама ведь понимаешь...

Да... Вздохнув, прячу руки в карманы и иду дальше... Окидывая взглядом медные деревья, уходящую вдаль дорогу, пустые дома, небо... И снова - взгляд в небо. Пронзительная синева, оттененная сияющим золотом крон. Цвет спокойствия и мудрости. Именно ее ты искала всю свою недолгую жизнь. Нашла?..

Мудрость - это когда понял, для чего ты живешь. Нашел свою линию жизни.
All for wisdom that we lost...

Ветер треплет волосы. Становится зябко.

Пришло время стирать свои миры. Ведь это может сделать лишь тот, кто их создал.
И я стираю...
Стираю фигурку в пустом проеме окна, молча глядящую в ночь...
...Янтарные глаза верного спутника, оставляющего следы волчьих лап...
...Девушку в красном пальто на грязных городских улицах...

Косой серый дождь, штрихующий пространство - дома, купола церквей, служебные здания...

Это совсем не больно...
Намочить посильнее тряпку в растворе да смотреть, чтоб не дрогнула рука, когда будешь стирать мазки краски с холста...

Осень вступает в свои права. Ее бездна расширяется с каждым прожитым днем. Как зрачки, в которых отражаются твои иллюзорные миры... 

Ночь 27.08.2007г.

----------


## Римма

*Nostalgie*

Твои руки. В ладонях на миг задерживается ускользающее тепло ранней осени, и ты вдыхаешь его запах, чувствуешь цвет.

Небо бьет по глазам синевой.
Воздух чистый и по-осеннему прозрачный.

Я люблю этот город.
Его дворы и парки, площади и аллеи. Здесь каждая улица пронизана воспоминаниями.

Твои пальцы касаются листвы. Листопад. Ветер носит золотые листья по кругу, как неотправленные письма. Сколько их...

Пронзительная острота момента. Никогда больше так не будет - ни в этой, ни в другой жизни. На самой высокой ноте бьется душа. Гитарное соло ностальгии. Прелюдия осени.

Захожу в старый дворик. Устраиваюсь на качели и начинаю неспешно качаться. Как в детстве.

Бетонные коробки домов вокруг детской площадки, где я выросла. Моя жизнь - кадры из фильма. 

Следующий кадр: я на скамейке. Раскрытый томик "Мастера и Маргариты": "В белом плаще с кровавым подбоем... ранним утром 14го числа весеннего месяца нисана... вышел прокуратор Иудеи Понтий Пилат..." Ветер треплет страницы и мои волосы. 
Мне легко и спокойно.

Воспоминания, цвета, запахи.
Время - как песок сквозь пальцы.
Кадр за кадром... разница в 5, 10, 15 лет...

Тихий свет льется на землю сквозь кроны. Букет настроений. Гамма чувств. Дарю.

Гитарное соло завершается. Последние аккорды подхватывает неугомонный ветер и разносит по пустым улицам.

Тепло твоих ладоней навсегда останется в этом догорающем мгновении. Тепло и свет. Да еще синее небо... Желтые листья. Жизнь.

28.08.2007г.

----------


## NoNaMe

Медалько за гатичность.  :Smile:  

p.s.



> Ванну с шампанским не желаете?..


 В аннус шампанским...гы)

----------


## Римма

> Медалько за гатичность.


  :Smile:   Мне почему-то всегда приписывают "готичность". Хотя ее там - ни на грош...
А вот я бы с удовольствием что-нидь ваше почитала... Вообще - что-нидь участников форума. Люди ведь по большей части интересные! А то - тихо сам с собой...




> В аннус шампанским...гы)


 Ну, я никогда ТАК об этом не думала...  :Smile:  Отдаю должное вашей фантазии   :Big Grin:

----------


## Римма

_Я-то буду за Стиксом не в первый раз - 
Я знаю, что стану там 
Железной собакою дальних трасс - 
Бездомным грэйхаундом, 
А ты - как и здесь - золотая пчела, 
Ты навстречу, и мне светлей, 
И вот только клочок твоего крыла 
На моем лобовом стекле..._ 

_(Олег медведев - "Не заходи за черту")_ 

*Краткая история превращения в ангела* [/b]

Отсутствие страха. Мощный двигатель. Встречная полоса. Полет. Расширенные глаза. Лоб в лоб. Взрыв. 

...Ночное небо. Крылья. 
- Это ты? 
Я тебя узнала... 
Вот только встреча наша для тебя оказалась неудачной. Мне-то что? Я - ангел. А ты чувствуешь боль. Ты будешь жить, хоть и покалечен. А я нет. 

Так живи. Не нужен мне больше твой свет. Оставь мне мой вечный сумрак. И полет. Все так же - без страха. Все так же - по встречной. 
...Значит, ничему не научилась... 

18.09.07г.

----------


## *Fallenangel*

Боль. Страданье. Пустота. 
Ложь. Обманы. Клевета. 
Слёзы. Раны. Отчужденье. 
Злость. Обеты. Убежденья. 
Беды. Склоки. Разговоры. 
Смех. Печали. Уговоры. 
Бледность. Ссоры. Драка. Битва. 
Храм. Раскаянье. Молитва. 
Сырость. Сухость. Бритва. Кровь. 
Всё. Конец. Но вдруг. Любовь. 
Счастье. Радость. Обретенье. 
Шутки. Ласка. Свет. Везенье. 
Нежность. Руки. Теплота. 
Губы. Плечи. Ногота. 
Дух. Полёт. Свобода. Рай. 
Сердце. Душу. Руку: Дай! 
Ехать. Бросить. Улететь. 
Ждать. Надеется. Терпеть. 
Вера. Верность. Пониманье. 
Слёзы. Всхлипы. Обещанья. 
День. Отлёт. Конец. Рыданья. 
Вздох. Объятие. Прощанье. 
Год. Страданья. Муки. Боли. 
Школа. Ночи. Слёзы. Роли. 
Тень. Тоска. Любовь. Борьба. 
Силы. Деньги. Бог. Мольба. 
День. Дорога. Дом. Подъезд. 
Вход. Смятенье. Крик: Привэд! 
Радость. Слёзы. Губы. Руки. 
Свет. Любовь. Молчанье. Звуки. 
Сердце. Стук. Господь. Глаза. 
Вместе! Вечно! Навсегда!

----------


## Римма

Колдовство твоей вспыхнувшей тени,
Что заведует явью и былью,
раскрывая, взрывая границы,
наполняя тебя темным светом…
Нет, не знать, - но склоняться к истокам,
Нет, не видеть – вбирать каждым нервом,
Нет, - испытывать жаркою кожей
Как на душу свиваясь, ложатся
                                                        заклинания слов …
Ощущая
близость их,  как нехватку дыханья,
Как застывший колосс – у подножья
ждет толпа – суть свою размыкает
И уходит в ожившее небо,
меря путь великана шагами…
Так рождается новое время.

4-5.11.07г.


* * *

Это – взрыв… Так день входит утренний,
Наполняя твой мир – музыкой…
И стекает она звуками,
Что ложатся, как дождь радужный,
На стекло разноцветными каплями…

5.11.07 г.

----------


## Davo

ШЕЛ трамвай 10 номер весь обшарпаный и грязный

----------


## Anathema666666

Чарльз Буковски 
Блюющая Дама 

Copyright. Translation. Kirill Medvedev/Tough Press, 2000. Editor - Ilya Kormiltsev 

Сгорая в воде, утопая в пламени (1955-1973)

они ни о чем не мечтают

старые седые официантки
ночью в кафе
отказались от него
и когда я иду
по освещенным тротуарам
и заглядываю в окна
богаделен
я вижу что они его
потеряли.
я вижу людей сидящих на скамейках
и по тому как они сидят и смотрят
я понимаю
что его у них больше
нет.

я вижу людей ведущих машины
и по тому как они ведут машины
я понимаю что они никого не любят
и никто не любит их -
и секс их не интересует. и все это
забыто как старый фильм.

я вижу людей в супермаркетах и универмагах
двигающихся по проходам
что-то покупающих
и по тому как сидит на них одежда
и по тому как они двигаются 
по их лицам
и по их глазам я понимаю
что им нет ни до чего дела
и ничему нет дела до них.

каждый день я встречаю сотню 
абсолютно сломленных
людей

приходя на ипподром
или на спортивное состязание
я вижу тысячи людей
которые ничему
и никому
не сочувствуют
и никто не сочувствует
им.

повсюду я вижу людей
которым нужна
пища, кров и
одежда, они сосредоточены на этом
и ни о чем не мечтают.

я не понимаю, почему эти люди
не исчезают
я не понимаю, почему эти люди
не умирают
почему их не убивают
облака
почему их не убивают
собаки
почему их не убивают
цветы и дети
я не понимаю.

они, наверно, уже убиты
и все же я не могу привыкнуть
к тому, что они есть
потому что их очень много.

каждый день
каждую ночь
их все больше и больше
в метро и
в домах и
в парках

им не страшно
от того, что они не любят
от того, что не любят их

толпы толпы толпы
моих 
собратьев.

----------


## Anathema666666

Тень 

Ты тени тень, ты мрак во тьме. 
Ты нечто - порожденье ночи. 
Тебя увидел я во сне 
И понял, что служу тебе. 

Мы связаны с тобой навеки. 
Ты - господин мой, я - твой раб. 
И я хожу с тобой по свету, 
Не смея голову поднять. 

Не смею я взглянуть в глаза 
Тому, с кем связан цепью я. 
Не оторваться, не сбежать, 
А лишь влочиться и стонать. 

Ты опускаешь свою руку 
На плечи мне, я стиснул зубы. 
Мой стон не слышен в тишине. 
Лишь только я и тень в душе. 

Я забываюсь в полудреме. 
Я растворяюсь в пустоте. 
Я забываю свои муки. 
Я отдыхаю в тишине. 

И вот я сплю, я вижу сон. 
Здесь теплый свет и легкость в теле. 
Я забываю и о том, 
Насколько жутка тяжесть тени. 

Никто не мучает меня, 
Ничто не заставляет гнуться. 
И кажется, что никогда 
Мне не захочится вернуться. 

И вот я возвращаюсь снова 
Туда, где правит моя тень. 
Я просыпаюсь осторожно. 
И наступает новый день. 

Как разорвать мне эти цепи? 
Как оторваться и уйти? 
Как стать свободным и навеки 
Мне силу духа обрести? 

Я строю планы и вздыхаю. 
Я день и ночь живу лишь тем, 
Что сброшу путы с ног, затем 
Смогу от тени оторваться. 

Я полечу на крыльях ветра. 
Я поплыву среди китов. 
Сорвусь с обрыва камнем целым 
И разобьюсь на сотни снов. 

Волной ударюсь я о скалы. 
И брызги унесут меня. 
Прольюсь дождем, стеку рекою. 
И вскоре море станет мною. 

Ты тени тень, ты сумрак ночи. 
Стою, пригнувшись, я к тебе. 
Тобой прикован я к земле. 
Скажи, зачем же я тебе?

----------


## Римма

[quote="Anathema666666"]Чарльз Буковски 
Блюющая Дама 

*Anathema666666*, потрясающе... Зацепило!

----------


## свобода

Дарить себя - не значит продавать, 
А рядом спать - не значит переспать. 
Не повторить- не значит не понять, не говорить -не значит не узнать. И не увидеть- не значит не смотреть, и не кричать не значит -не гореть. 
А промолчать и не найти ответ-две вещи разные, в них родственного нет.
Бежать во мрак - не значит уходить, и отпустить - не значит упустить, Не отомстить - не значит все простить, 
И порознь быть -не значит не любить.

----------


## свобода

Тяжело считать обиды, каждый вечер видеть снег. 
Жить, не подавая вида, что ты тоже человек. 
Создавать мотивы счастья, прятать слёзы и молчать, 
И любить, сгорать от страсти, но подписывать печать. 
Мысли строятся по росту. 
Столько лет убито зря. 
В сердце боль. 
Но очень просто: на паркете кровь....и я

----------


## свобода

Эта подлая жизнь не раз и не два 
Окунала меня в кровищу лицом. 
ПОТОМУ Я ДАВНО НЕ ВЕРЮ В СЛОВА, 
И ОСОБЕННО, В СКАЗКУ СО СЧАСТЛИВЫМ КОНЦОМ…
Надо ладить с людьми! Проживёшь сто лет, 
Не погибнув за некий свет впереди. 
Четверть столько протянет сказавший "нет", 
Уж его-то судьба навряд ли  станет щадить. 
Если выжил герой всему вопреки 
И с победой пришёл в родительский дом, 
ЭТО – ПРОСТО, ЧТО Б МЫ НЕ СДОХЛИ С ТОСКИ, 
ЭТО – СВЕТЛАЯ СКАЗКА СО СЧАСТЛИВЫМ КОНЦОМ.  
Если прочь отступил пощадивший враг 
Или честно сражается грудь на грудь – 
Не смешите меня! Не бывало так, 
Что бы враг отказался ножик в спину воткнуть. 
Если новый рассвет встаёт из-за крыш 
И любовь обручальным сплелась кольцом, 
ЭТО – ПРОСТО, ЧТО Б ТЫ НЕ ЗАПЛАКАЛ МАЛЫШ, 
ЭТО – ДОБРАЯ СКАЗКА СО СЧАСТЛИВЫМ КОНЦОМ. 
Если в гибельный миг прокричал "Держись!" 
И собой заслонил подоспевший друг – 
Это тоже бред, ибо учит жизнь: 
Не примчатся друзья - им, как всегда, недосуг. 
Но зачем этот бред не даёт прожить, 
От несчастий чужих отводя лицо?.. 
А затем, чтоб другому помочь сложить 
Рукотворную сказку со счастливым концом!

----------


## Римма

Вот то, что просто меня убило... Слов нет: 

Егель Александр: 

http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/08/06-502.html 
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/06/03-1533.html 
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/04/09-545.html

Как вам это?..

----------


## Monika

Очень понравилось. М.Цветаева.  

Молитва
Христос и Бог! Я жажду чуда
Теперь, сейчас, в начале дня!
О, дай мне умереть, покуда
Вся жизнь как книга для меня. 

Ты мудрый, Ты не скажешь строго:
- "Терпи, еще не кончен срок".
Ты сам мне подал - слишком много!
Я жажду сразу - всех дорог! 

Всего хочу: с душой цыгана
Идти под песни на разбой,
За всех страдать под звук органа
и амазонкой мчаться в бой; 

Гадать по звездам в черной башне,
Вести детей вперед, сквозь тень...
Чтоб был легендой - день вчерашний,
Чтоб был безумьем - каждый день! 

Люблю и крест, и шелк, и каски,
Моя душа мгновений след...
Ты дал мне детство - лучше сказки
И дай мне смерть - в семнадцать лет!

----------


## Римма

*Monika*
Цветаева - неплохое стихотворение!.. Понравилось..
Радует, что люди ценят хорошие стихи.. чувствуют ритм и настроение

Еще Егель:
http://slovo-dvggu.narod.ru/egel_sasha_stihi.htm


Подборка хороших стихов:
http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2007/12/20/2002.html

----------


## Freezer2007

> *Monika*
> Цветаева - неплохое стихотворение!.. Понравилось..
> Радует, что люди ценят хорошие стихи.. чувствуют ритм и настроение


 А мне больше западные нравятся: Бодлер, Рембо, Верлен

СЕНТИМЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ РАЗГОВОР

В покинутом парке, печальном, пустом, 
Две скорбные тени проходят вдвоем.

Глаза их погасли, уста побледнели.
Их тихие речи звучат еле-еле.

В покинутом парке, печальном, пустом,
Две тени, встречаясь, грустят о былом.

— Скажи мне, ты помнишь ли счастье былое?
— Зачем вы хотите, чтоб помнил его я?..

— Душа моя снится тебе, и тогда,
Скажи мне, ты плачешь во сне? — Никогда.

— О, прошлая радость тебя не тревожит
И первых признаний восторги? — Быть может...

— И синее небо и вера в сердцах?
— Но вера исчезла в ночных небесах...

Так тихо проходят две скорбные тени, 
И ночь только слышит их речи сомнений.

                Перевод И. Эренбурга

----------


## Римма

Соня Пащевская "Ты и я"


как всегда, на холодной кухне,
где темнее всего квартира,
где любая свеча потухнет,
я люблю тебя больше мира.
больше улиц с пустой дорогой
и деревьев из окон дома,
даже больше стихов – намного -
и всего, что мне здесь знакомо.

потому что нет в мире вещи
с незнакомыми мне чертами.
я считаю бесчетность трещин,
пролегающих между нами.
я останусь стоять на месте,
горизонт раздирая взглядом.
кто захочет со мной быть «вместе» -
никогда не сумеет «рядом».

как всегда, на холодной кухне
и с остывшим невкусным чаем,
где включается свет и тухнет -
отчего – до сих пор не знаю -
я сюда прихожу лишь ночью,
чтобы снова уткнуться в плечи
и услышать, что «очень-очень»,
и что это продлится вечно.

...больше моря, земли и неба,
больше музыки, книги, слова,
больше стран, где еще ты не был,
больше тех, с кем ты будешь снова,
больше всех вместе взятых строчек...
и так больно – хоть зубы стисни -
ставить много проклятых точек,
разбивающих наши жизни.
___________________________
ЯНГЕЛ БЛЮЗОУ

"В светлый день Воскресенья..."

…Свет хоронили… и дети, бросая игрушки,
Прятали слёзы в ладонях, не мытых сутра…
Взрослые слышали звуки у старой церквушки,
Но продолжали свой путь. Их не грела игра…

…Струны, таящие ветра надрывы и стоны,
Струны, хранящие капель дождя перестук,
Пальцев родных красотой и движеньем влекомы,
Будто бы гнулись, ревниво косясь на мундштук…

…Там, где травой – под ступнями всходящего солнца,
Там, где листвой – под обломками павших дождей,
Звуки, зажженные звонким паденьем червонца,
Крали секунды у вечно-спешащих людей,

Голь отдыхала… Лекалом на стираном ситце
Криво легли воробьиных следов вензеля…
Кроны акаций слегка начинали крениться
В такт неизвестности, томно вздыхала земля…

…Слушали даже колонны торгового зала,
Даже свистящие щели в парадных дворов,
Как где-то там, в подворотне, гитара играла,
Слёзы роняя в соцветия прожекторов…

…День истекал, заполняя надломы в асфальте
Сизым туманом, сиреневым дымом авто…
Бледная кукла в старинном шифоновом платье
Слушала струны, мечтая о теплом пальто…

…Плавился месяц, подобно часам Сальвадора,
В тучи входя на мгновенье и снова светясь…
Будто синьора, влюбленная в тореадора, 
То создавая, то руша с божественным связь,

…Музыка струн, ничего не просившая кроме
Воздуха в легких и чувств в благодарных сердцах,
Свет воскрешала, ведь он уже был похоронен…
...Делала свет, и молила о свете Творца… 



"Девочке с пустыми глазами..."

Когда отведут ладони 
...............от уст, что из них поились,
И выльют живую воду 
...............холеному псу за службу,
Молиться святой Мадонне 
...............о том, чтоб не долго длились
Пустынного горя годы, 
...............не станет никто по дружбе…

...............Девочке с пустыми глазами 
маленькую закрытую розу 
...............Сорвет с поднебесья буря 
и молча приколет к сердцу…
...............И будет глядеть часами, 
не переменяя позы,
...............На эту печаль святую
и в этой печали греться

...............Какой-то случайный зритель, 
прижавшись к холодным стеклам
...............Так жадно и вдохновенно, 
на сколько хватает мочи…
...............В пустую свою обитель, 
где музыка жизни смолкла,
...............Он что-то внесет священно 
и смежит блаженно очи…

...............Века пробегут по свету, 
сменяя гримасы власти,
...............Снимая с волхвов одежды, 
срывая со стен газеты,
...............Но тот, кто увидел эту 
печальную тайну счастья,
...............Уже не продаст надежды 
за грязный металл монеты…

И в память о том, что было 
...............в тот день, он напишет сагу
О тех, кто от рук зависим, 
...............для тех, в чьих ладонях – пища…
Для тех, в чьих ладонях – сила… 
...............Для службы ее во благо
Сорвите с небесной выси
...............По розе, и с ваc не взыщут… 



"Рисунок для..."

Что в тебе меня вводит в транс?
Не хочу разбираться. Может,
Льна и золота мезальянс
На твоей ароматной коже,
В дополнение ко всему,
Замедляющий сердца ритм мой?
Хочешь, грешный мой, я возьму
И твой грех отмолю молитвой?
Хочешь, свет из-под темных век,
Подведенных золой бессонниц,
Станет светлым, как первый снег,
На карнизах молчащих звонниц, –
Для тебя, после всех иных,
Что гляделись в мои зеницы,
Увидавшему небо в них
И крылатую душу птицы?
…В сестры дьяволу – не годна,
Богу в дочери – не угодна…
Хочешь веры в Тебя – до дна,
Коль в иное она – бесплодна…
Хочешь лирики? Хочешь нот?
Хочешь, волей оклею стены,
Без условий, запретов, квот,
Доведения до измены?
Нарисую покой и лад,
Обрамлю золотым багетом
И повешу у входа в ад,
Если, вдруг, ты поверишь в это… 
___________________________

Инна Ф.

когда-то мы были цветами
и в небо смотрели
и слушали песни

над нами шагали
паломники 
воины 
боги

когда-то мы были цветами у старой дороги

и нянчили в листьях-ладонях
счастливые лица
друг друга

* * *

(жуткое стихотворение…)

Рассвет

Ты напрасно спасенья ждал,
О свободе тут и не слышно...
Тут глядит неусыпно в даль
Хмурый ангел на черной вышке.

Замыкается неба клеть,
Металлически звезды гаснут.
…А побег – это та же смерть,
Что не выберешь – все напрасно…

По морщинистой мостовой
Ты бредешь городским ущельем.
И огней неживой конвой 
Под лопатку привычно целит.

Слышишь пьяные голоса?
Это где-то жгут письма с воли…
Вот и выстрел. И в небесах
Тускло-красная клякса боли.

* * *

Твой голос – это знак чужого пространства
Когда-то давно я знала его иероглиф
Так песок застревает между оконных стекол
И солнечный свет в зябкой душе ребенка
Кто-то вливает нам счастье в холодные вены
Кто-то нам обещает стабильность жизни
Но я хочу только узнать в тишине твой голос –
Голос листвы еще не встретившей ветер

* * *

Дожить до рассвета,
До немоты,
Увидеть как ветром
Становишься ты,
Холодной листвою
За желтым стеклом,
Взлететь за тобою
И лечь на крыло.
Бежать за тобою,
Лететь на восток
Чужою судьбою,
Созвездием строк,
Горящей страницей 
Календаря,
Подстреленной птицей -
Красней, чем заря.
И в путанных ветках
Плутая, кружа,
Дожить до рассвета
И в травах лежать.
По тайным преданьям
Черту за чертой
Вскрывать мирозданье
Твоей красотой.

* * *

Жить как сосна
На краю обрыва
Землю крошить корнями
Ветками пробовать небо
На прочность


* * *

А я все жду, когда мир обретет
Твои черты, как будто это глина.
И солнце, в низкий дрейф ложась, с повинной
Застынет возле каменных ворот.

За горькой тенью снова ляжет тень.
Твое лицо, как ветер или птица,
Минув оград чугунные ресницы,
Проявится на пасмурной воде.

И город будет вечером пустым,
Закатным солнцем, выжжен, выпит, выжат.
И фонарей серебряная жижа
Облепит все деревья и кусты.

Закинут звезды сети на восток
И высветят твой взгляд – такой холодный.
Вечерний мир, безгрешный и подводный,
Твое лицо проявит между строк.

В обрывках фраз, на папертях реклам,
Везде, везде, одно – твоя свобода,
Твои черты – осенняя природа –
Просвеченная золотом зола.

* * *

----------


## Римма

Хатуль

Эзотерический романс

Крест, полумесяц, алтарь, аналой.
Я отличный алхимик, я маг удалой:
приходи заниматься со мной Каббалой
и Вуду!
Посреди нарисованных двух пентаграмм
мы для храбрости примем с тобой по сто грамм
и устроим магический трам-тарарам
повсюду.
Научу я тебя танцевать при луне,
отключать электричество целой стране
и летать, а затем приземляться в окне (аккуратно!),
и вынюхивать клады в пучине морей;
а потом - если станешь сильней и мудрей –
научу превращаться в различных зверей (и обратно!).
Силой духа войдем в треугольник Бермуд,
чай попьем у пяти симпатичнейших будд:
там расскажут тебе, что обьятья - не блуд, а тантра.
Мы пройдем по твоих инкарнаций цепи:
ты и есть тот ямщик, замерзавший в степи!
А еще - крестоносец, гетера и питекантроп!
Ни Иисус, ни Иуда, ни Будда (да-да!)
не расскажет, и сам не поймет никогда,
за каким это делом нам надо туда соваться;
а когда пригласят отчитаться в конце
за грехи человечества в нашем лице
будем только стоять с глупым видом и целоваться.
Посмотри, как пылает негаснущий куст!
Это - зримый накал моих бешеных чувств!
Я - крупнейший знаток запрещенных искусств, но - таю!
Приходи же скорей под покров темноты
и тотчас на кусте засияют цветы
неземной красоты, оттого лишь, что ты -
Такая,
такая,
такая,
сяка-а-ая!!!

----------


## Scream

***

Заебался жить во мраке, 
Душу голодом морить, 
В вечном перед смертью страхе 
Тоже надоело жить. 
В общем.. заебался.. 

Мне наскучила банальность 
И константа бытия. 
Все творят как Нострадамус 
График завтрашнего дня. 
Честно.. заебался.. 

Надоела сила денег, 
Этих ебаных купюр. 
На хуй модные теченья 
И одежда от кутюр. 
Люди..заебался.. 

Я живу реальным часом. 
Щас на улицу пойду 
И своим пиздатым басом 
Крикну: "Ну вас всех в пизду!..

----------


## menada

Корабли летят по небу, 
Нежный воздух рассекая.
Мотыльки стремятся к свету, 
Крылья-лепестки сжигая.
Я вдыхаю странный запах
Полный аромата звезд,
Засыпая в липких лапах 
Страха, мокрого от слез.
Умереть, уйти от света – 
Вот, что я сейчас хочу.
И не получить ответа
Мне от тех, кого люблю.
Подожгите, дров подкиньте
Вы в костер, дымящий в небо.
И  меня в огне покиньте,
А потом развейте пепел.
Я продам больную душу,
Смерти попрошу я быстрой,
Упаду в большую лужу
Крови бархатной лучистой.
Сладкий аромат клубничный
Въелся в воспаленный мозг,
И от радости отличный
Крик сорвался стаей роз.
Жизнь отдам кому нужнее,
Только попроси без слез.
Я останусь где темнее
В мире полном падших грез.

----------


## belladona

* * * * * * 
Мыслить, а значит страдать,
Под гнетом людского правду вкушать,
Смысл крысиный не слаще, чем яд,
"Лишь опавшей листвой, Им уж не стать...", - 
он думал ужалить - ах!.. Себя бы спасать!
Благородство как вечность - внимаю твой взгляд,
Позволь, брат, тебя поскорее обнять!
Неправильный вектор, как общий язык,
Меня ограждает, к нему не летит,
Разум дурманит? Так уж и быть...
Пред искренность чувства, хитрость - вода,
Опять-таки страшно - вдруг она не чиста?..
Сердцебиенье плоть колотит,
Мальчишка заплакал, - стерву смешит!
Душу малодушью отдать поспешил,
Навек с пустотой себя обручил!
Вороны в стаю собрались вокруг,
Предвесники смерти с собой не зовут...
Небо окутала черная сеть,
Рассвет как надежда - смогу ли успеть?...

----------


## Yurezz

Я стою у обрыва,
Мне б времени дали ,
Я бы все поменял
Но ждут меня там ,
Сказали что рано ,


Не мила не возможна мне жизнь
Но время течет без оглядки 
И вот уже кровь алая хлещет
И сердце не так уж и бьется 
А небо белее белее


А звезды все смотрят,смеются
И только сейчас понимаешь 
Как ничтожен наш миг 
Как лунную ночью 
Ты смотришь туда
И глаз отвести невозможно 
Заберите меня , 
Заберите меня из России.

----------


## Yurezz

наверно все с\у очень душевные люди  с чем я вас всех поздравляю .в нашей жизни душев.. редкость

----------


## tventin2

Закрывай глаза плотнее,
	Чтоб ни лучика надежды.
	Чтобы не было больнее,
	Чтобы не было как прежде.
	Помнить только слово "завтра",
	Чтобы жизнь не прекращалась.
	Закрывать глаза плотнее -
	Это все, что нам осталось

----------


## Kate

мб год назад написала..так..бредово кэшн..  :Frown:  


Такой как я здесь больше нет
Такая не была нужна
Её не помянули в след
В тот день, когда она ушла

И всё забыто,нет печали
И ветер слышен в тишине
И лишь венок, с завядшими цветами
Слегка напомнит... обо мне

Забыта та улыбка и тот смех..
Те слёзы и печальные глаза
Меня как будто не было и нет
Так вот поэтому я и ушла

Мою ладонь в своих руках согреет смерть,
Она же будет губы целовать,
Так было просто умереть..
Чтоб больше в жизни не страдать.

Меня не будет волновать,
что некоторые не поймут
Одно лишь знаю точно я,
Покой..он есть, тела - сгниют.

И ночью тихой, безмятежной
Когда меня совсем не стало..
Ты понял, что была я грешной
..Моя душа не в рай попала.

----------


## Агата

*Kate*....
прими мой скромный комментарий

 так понравилась вот эти строчки:




> Мою ладонь в своих руках согреет смерть, 
> Она же будет губы целовать,


 ...

ну а вообще очень красиво все высказала , сумев положить на неплохую рифму. только там вроде какойто не совсем понятный мне сбой ритма при переходе от 2 к 3 строфе... и еще тож не совсем поняла, почему 


> Так вот поэтому и я ушла


 ... звучит как то словно кто то еще ушел, а потом уж и ты. а ты врорде тут хотела сказать , что именно вот иизза этого ты и ушла? так может лучше применить инверсию по - другому, н-р,  "так вот поэтому я и ушла"?
 а разве правильно будет не "завядшими"? :roll:

----------


## Kate

2Агата спасибо тебе за комментарий, за критику  :Smile:  приятно если честно.. да, так действительно будет лучше.. поправлю.. спасибо.. ну и в русском я не ахти конечно.. 
сэнкс ещё раз,всё будет подкорректированно  :Smile:  :Smile:  =*

----------


## Kate

вот ещё один.. не судите строго   :Embarrassment: ops: 

Не думай, что тебя забуду,
Не думай, что тебя я разлюблю..
Всё это бред и ложь, послушай..
С тобою лишь я быть хочу.

Ты значишь много для меня,
Я не хочу тебя терять..
Ты лучик света в моей жизни,
Не смей же в ней ты угасать!

Живу сейчас словно во мраке
И беспробудной тишине..
Я без пяти минут у гроба,
Но жизнь пока ещё во мне..

Устала я её держать,
Когда и этого не ценят,
Устала плакать и страдать..
Устала жить...устала верить.

Да, я люблю, и я надеюсь,
Что буду жить..и не одна,
А лишь с тобой одним на свете,
С тобой бы счастлива была..

Печаль и Боль,
Слёзы и Кровь
я обещала,
всё пройдёт..

и в тёмном мире,
словно в сказке..
над Смертью победит Любовь..

----------


## Агата

*Kate*, давно этот стих написала? тебе нужно больше следить за рифмой и ритмом... задумки неплохие, но рифма - не фонтан... :roll: 

понравился конец - такой усталый и оптимистичный=)

----------


## Агата

> Закрывай глаза плотнее, 
> Чтоб ни лучика надежды. 
> Чтобы не было больнее, 
> Чтобы не было как прежде. 
> Помнить только слово "завтра", 
> Чтобы жизнь не прекращалась. 
> Закрывать глаза плотнее - 
> Это все, что нам осталось


 кратко, лаконично и в точку... звучит как эпиграф к большуму рассказу о противоборстве жизни и смерти.. :roll:

----------


## Агата

> Корабли летят по небу, 
> Нежный воздух рассекая. 
> Мотыльки стремятся к свету, 
> Крылья-лепестки сжигая. 
> Я вдыхаю странный запах 
> Полный аромата звезд, 
> Засыпая в липких лапах 
> Страха, мокрого от слез. 
> Умереть, уйти от света – 
> ...


 классно! так легко читается, а смысл вообще оч близок наверное многим из нас=)



> И не получить ответа 
> Мне от тех, кого люблю.


 мммммм, так близко ко мне..



> Крови бархатной лучистой.


 как красиво сказала про кровь то...


> И от радости отличный 
> Крик сорвался стаей роз.


 ... нежный крик, с болью - хорошо сказала
хороший стих в общем. респект!

----------


## xxctacxx

Это мое лучше стихотворение :

Cтою я на крыше, на самом краю
И тихо с надеждой, на землю смотрю
Забыть обо всем, забыть на всегда! 
Один только выход, прыгнуть туда!

Зачем? Почему? Кто знает ответ?
Вчера еще был, сейчас уже нет
Неважно что скажут, и врятли поймут
Ведь в мыслях родных, я все еще тут...


Ты веришь в судьбу? Ты веришь в любовь?
а в ад или рай... а я не могу...
Поверить во все это, в весь этот бред,
А стоит ли верить в то,чего нет!

----------


## Агата

*xxctacxx*, действительно хороший стих+1 )

----------


## Агата

ну и что это никто ниче не выкладывает?=)) я всех достала своей критикой?=) :roll: ну вот, посудите мну тогда :roll:  :wink: 

Теперь я небо ненавижу!!!
Теперь ненужно мне его!
И Бога я теперь не вижу!
Нет! Мне не нужно НИ!ЧЕ!ГО!
Я, может быть, слегка безумна…
А, может быть, и не слегка!
Да не желаю быть разумной!
Ведь мне не нужно ни черта!
Не нужно мне и Люцифера!
И к Богу взор не обращу!
Вот пропасть. Все…я полетела.
Куда? Потом вам отпишу.

----------


## Агата

*тень*, спасиб :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## sliver

Свет 
Свет всё ближе
Ночь
Сын в утробе
Шум
Шум всё тише
Капли
Непролитой крови

Небо
Возьмёт назад
Свой долгий
И скучный подарок
Веко
Прикроет глаза
От безвременной
Утраты

----------


## Агата

> Свет 
> Свет всё ближе 
> Ночь 
> Сын в утробе 
> Шум 
> Шум всё тише 
> Капли 
> Непролитой крови 
> 
> ...


 хм... необычно, интересно. чем то смахивает на стихи Т.Линдемана

----------


## ER

Вот, сегодня написала. Не судите строго.

Забудь. Меня здесь больше нет.
Ушла, оставив за собой
Боль,        печаль. В свои 16 лет
Я знаю больше, чем кто-либо другой.
Зачем ушла? Вопросом на вопрос:
"Скажи, зачем здесь оставаться?
Даже под гнётом криков и угроз
Я продолжала улыбаться.
Но бесполезно". Подоконник ждёт.
В окно врывается весенняя прохлада.
Шаг. Меня никто уж не вернёт...
Да никому это не надо.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Значит не совсем безнадёжно? Если получится, за ночь ещё напишу. (а старые стихи я случайно удалила с компа)

----------


## Deathstyle

Часы.

_Бегут часы...
Часы надежды и отчаяния,
Тихим потоком уносит мечты
В бездну печали... 
Я не могу не идти - они уводят меня, Дорогая!

И наша любовь, тщетно к жизни взывает
Просит помочь, она умоляет!
Прости, но руку поддержки не в силах я дать
Всё, что мне остаётся - это только лишь ждать, 
Ждать и смотреть...
Как проходят часы, и долгие дни,
И наша любовь и эти мечты, 
На застывших руках у меня... умирают._

К старости...

_Все замерло и ожидает,
Печальным вздохом обрывает, 
Неспешный такт часов, 
Прошедших нежных слов, 
Мгновений, робких фраз
Я так уйду и не увижу
Взаимный взгляд Любви в твоих глазах..._

*********

_Когда уйдут,
Когда исчезнут годы…

И время угасает на глазах,
Здесь не нужны невзгоды…

И мы умрем,
И будем жить с тобой на небесах…_

Письма из прошлого.

_Молчат деревья листья сбросив,
Упал последний желтый лист,
Теперь земля покрыта прошлым,
А дождь все льёт, ревет
И вместе с песней ветра, уводит былое вниз...

Ты помнишь дом? и эти стены, этот двор?
Ты помнишь смех детей ушедших? звонка дверного звон?
И двери эти, и запахи чветов оконных... и нежный голос Мамы
Теперь погряз в разрухе он...

А ты все ждешь и я с тобою, 
Стоим как те деревья - тихо, молча ждём...
Былое станет явью, здесь
Хотя, прошли лишь годы, 
Но мы Все помним и чувства возродим...

Запомним Все, что с нами было, 
Ведь увядает Все - чтоб возродиться вновь...
И мы когда-то тоже прошлым станем,
И смех детей услышат вновь..._

----------


## ER

*Deathstyle*, гуд. Вообще люблю читать стихи. Вдохновляют.

----------


## User

Я себе на душе нацарапал слова,
Снова рюмка стоит заливаю глаза,
Мысли жизни полны в них реальности нет,
У кого-то горит у меня света нет.

Теплота батарей не согреет меня,
Здесь не холодно мне замерзает душа,
Водкой грею её или молча курю,
Спросишь ты как живёшь, я скажу не могу.

А когда мы одни, мы все палим огонь,
Чтобы ярче горел, чтоб не тронул никто,
Я себе на душе нацарапал слова,
Лучше тлеть от любви гореть нам от зла!!!

----------


## Агата

*Deathstyle*, и пишешь и рисуешь, причем и то и другое неплохо... респект!
*User*

классно...
особенно понра строчки



> Я себе на душе нацарапал слова,


 


> У кого-то горит у меня света нет.


 


> Теплота батарей не согреет меня,


 


> амерзает душа, 
> Водкой грею её

----------


## Deathstyle

> Deathstyle, и пишешь и рисуешь, причем и то и другое неплохо... респект!


 Я ещё и на гитаре играю))

----------


## Агата

> Я ещё и на гитаре играю))


 вай! вай! ну я вообще прям в восторге!  :Big Grin:  скока лет играешь?

майн стишочик(оч старый, написан вообще на мелодию одной известной песенки=)) ну все догадаются, какой=))

ПОСЛЕ МЕНЯ
Кружка крепкого чая 
И большой бутерброд – 
Так я утро встречаю 
Каждый день, каждый год.
Солнце светит и греет,
Ослепляя глаза –
Так оно пробуждает 
Меня день ото дня.
Все идет так спокойно,
Все своим чередом,
Мне от этого больно,
Но боль уходит потом.
Жизнь течет так никчемно:
Каждый день, словно год.
В душе от этого тёмно,
Там никто не живет.

Что останется после?
Что запомнит меня?
Кто придет ко мне в гости?
Кто вспомнит, где я?
Что оставлю я миру?
Надо ли оставлять?
Не нужна людям лира:
Им на это плевать!
Все стихи заберу я
Ввысь, в свободу, в полет,
Ведь, даже если уйду я,
Их никто не поймет.
Память тоже оставлю 
Для себя навсегда.
Я ничего не исправлю:
Друзьям она не нужна!!!

Оставлю белую строчку
На ваших белых листах;
Ставлю белую точку,
Но нет грусти в ваших глазах.
За мной тянется следом
Полоса темноты.
Эта темная сила 
Мои рушила мечты.
Я взлечу прямо к Солнцу,
Прямо там и сгорю.
Вам останется вспышка,
Я ее вам дарю.
Ветер схватит мой пепел
И отдаст небесам.
Если станет вдруг скучно,
Приходи... я всегда буду там.

Это все, что останется после меня,
Это все, что возьму я с собой,
Это все, что запомнит память моя,
Это все, что уйдет вслед за мной.

                                                                             27 июня 2005г

----------


## Deathstyle

*Агата*, ты молодец  :wink: ! Отличная рифма и стих тоже очень пондравился...
А вот на какую песню стих я так и не понял) ...?

зы:играю пимерно 3 года, но песен знаю мало... восновном это импровизация.
[/b]

----------


## Агата

написано на "Это все" ДДТ=)

вот еще один=)
Когда теряешь родного человека.

Пьяный дождь барабанил по лужам,
Ветер желтые платья срывал…
Может быть, этот мир весь простужен?
Нет, наверно, он просто устал.
Плачут ангелы, льют с неба слезы,
Пусты улицы, стихли шаги…
Может быть, крикнуть небу вопросы?
Нет, наверно, нелепы они.
Я побуду еще здесь немножко,
А потом надо дальше идти…
Может быть, на лице лишь дождя дорожки?
Нет, наверно, то – слезы мои.
Наступая в суровые лужи,
Люди волчий кидают свой взгляд.
Мой мир никому не нужен.
И дождь, кажется, этому рад. 
04.09.2006.

----------


## Deathstyle

> написано на "Это все" ДДТ=)


 Слышал.. отличная песня, да и вообще, ДДТ хорошая группа..




> Пьяный дождь барабанил по лужам, 
> Ветер желтые платья срывал… 
> Может быть, этот мир весь простужен? 
> Нет, наверно, он просто устал. 
> Плачут ангелы, льют с неба слезы, 
> Пусты улицы, стихли шаги… 
> Может быть, крикнуть небу вопросы? 
> Нет, наверно, нелепы они. 
> Я побуду еще здесь немножко, 
> ...


 Вот это действительно впечатляет... но грусно как-то

----------


## Агата

> Вот это действительно впечатляет... но грусно как-то


 ну это наверно закономерно, ведь написано оно было не в самом лучше расположении духа  :Big Grin:

----------


## sliver

> Все стихи заберу я
> Ввысь, в свободу, в полет,
> Ведь, даже если уйду я,
> Их никто не поймет.


 Вот как раз тогда-то и поймут...




> Я взлечу прямо к Солнцу,
> Прямо там и сгорю.
> Вам останется вспышка,
> Я ее вам дарю.


 Оч хорошо  :P

----------


## sliver

МЕЛАТОНИН* 


Когда становится так грустно –
Хоть прыгай вниз с высокой кручи
В глазах становится всё пусто
Слова становятся певучи

Чист и спокоен сон любимой
Все как обычно, дышит ночь.
А у тебя иссякли силы
Ты уползти хотел бы прочь

И быть собой невыносимо
Застыла память на изломе
И в чашке пусто. Льётся мимо
Вода со вкусом горькой
крови                                                                          

Лицо как списано с иконы
Часы бьют мимо. Сердце – в камень.    
И в невесомости ты скован
Как будто в тесном сарафане                                           

И руки пали, еле дышат
Шелками разодета бритва
Внутри становится все тише
Перед последней самой битвой

Все чувства спутаны. Мелодии
Доносятся могильным эхом
Из умерших вещей выходят
Печальным строем силуэты

И шрамы делаются тоньше
И зеркала горят огнем
И даже самой черной ночью
Становится светло как днем

Но это свет не от надежды,
Что множит жизнь и гонит тучи
То свет разверзнувшейся бездны
После того, как прыгнул с кручи. 

_________________________
* - Мелатонин (гормон эпифиза) - вещество, обладающее снотворным эффектом. Выделяясь в больших количествах в организме человека, ведёт к подавлению психики и провоцирует депрессивное состояние.

----------


## Вейяр

Странные мысли

Новый рассвет угнетает меня, 
Каждый закат дает смерти надежду. 
Тень зазеркалья ждет у окна, 
Ветер готов подхватить меня спешно.

Шаг в тишину и покой навсегда,
Странные мысли в осколках сознанья.
Мир, где не будет тебя и меня
Не проявляет к таким состраданья.

В городе днем невозможно дышать,
Солнце слепит, а вода отравляет.
Тот, кто не в силах не замечать
Вместо любви о покое мечтает

Нет утишений, нет боли и слез
Слабость по кругу идти заставляет
Не выходя из призрачных грез
Жизнь сама по себе исчезает

----------


## Foxy*

Гроза на утро вновь пройдет,
Моя любовь две жизни проживет,
И все меняется,
И все теряется.
В мечтаний правду верим, но,
Все скоротечно. Все равно.
И постоянней только временно.
И мы теряемся,
Когда нам больно – улыбаемся,
Чтобы не выдать дрожь свою,
Чтоб не задеть любовь твою.
И чтоб никто не знал и никогда,
Что я одна, и там моя страна.
Страна мечтаний, страна снов,
Страна страданий, страна слез.
Как надоел мне этот мир,
Он до ядра уже прогнил,
Процесс давно необратим.
А ми, глупы, спасти хотим.
Кого спасти? А может что?
Нет! Не удастся низа что!
Мы – ослабели, догорели,
Мы – заблудились в своих снах,
Мы – потерялись в тех мечтах.
Мы – лишь бездушные тела,
Нам не дана жизнь навсегда.
И чтоб хоть что-то заслужить,
Пытаемся для Бога жить.
Но это только лишь игра,
Не искренне, не навсегда.
Чья-то, только не моя,
Чья-то, но не для меня.
Я не хочу всему кориться,
Душа свободная, как птица,
Прекрасная златая птица.
Она сама не возвратится,
И с ветром лишь она простится,
Когда захочет умереть,
Когда захочет улететь,
Когда захочет солнцем стать.
Чтобы листву на теле согревать,
Чтоб о любви самой мечтать,
И чтоб никто не смог достать,
Сердечко хрупкое сломать.

----------


## User

токо токо написал, вот по горячему зашел и скидываю, пока не передумал


что случилось, что с тобой
ведь любовь была горой
почему ты не поймешь,
что любовь мою убьешь.

это странно, больно очень
ты, любимая моя
ты достойная жена,
но, прости, прошел лишь час

поменялось все за раз,
перестала уважать,
и любовь свою держать,
отпустила далеко,
чтобы жилось не легко

или просто надоело,
скучно, грустно неприменно
"а сама я не могу,
и любовь я не спасу"

кину все и всех как есть
это то же в жизни есть,
быть любимой, очень - очень.
и не понимать, что любовь она одна
будет вечно жить..................................до дна!!!

написал, как импровизация или экспромт, не знаю, но для своей любимой с которой не общаюсь 3 дня, а вместе 5 лет!!!!

----------


## Tuu

***
моей жизни тропинка удаляется в вечность.
видно я не найду дорогу домой.
за меня в большом храме поставите свечку
и душа обретет долгожданный покой.

а на улице ветер и дождь со мной плачут.
кто-то тихо бредет за мной по пятам.
скоро встречу со смертью себе я назначу.
"до свиданья" скажу только вам...

                 бессмертие
моя жизнь сгорает до тла,
она не стала кому-то полезной.
буду я стоять до утра
над манящею бездной.
я не столько одна
сколько в мире мне тесно.
открою шире глаза,
мне это кажется лестным...
и упадет, как слеза,
дождинка на крышу.
но только ты не услышишь,
только ты не поймешь, 
что это вовсе не дождь...
а ветер все еще дышит
и продолжает срывать 
песчинки из ниши. 
еще не поздно сказать
прощальное слово...
но только я не услышу,
только я не пойму...
уже к полету готова.
сорвусь в дрожащую тьму
и почему-то мне снова 
не станет жаль свою тень.
пытаюсь в небо взлететь...

вот так я изо дня в день
встречаю здесь свою смерть...
но не могу умереть...

                 художник
возьму листок и нарисую стены.
за ними жизнь бескрайна и нетленна.
дорога в даль уносится в века.
по ней бредут два странных чудака,
оставшихся дожить последний день.
на лица их ложится скорбно тень.
им в спины дует ветер, подгоняет...
куда они идут никто не знает...

туда, где за чертою жизни начнется новая пора,
жизнь после смерти называется она.

                 ветер
ветер играл осторожно на скрипке.
воздух был летний, теплый и липкий.
люди пытались укрыться в тени.
солнце тянулось к ним, а они
жадно ловили дыхание ветра.
солнечный зайчик примостился на ветке.
дети смеялись, пытались достать...
а тот подмигнет и снова бежать.
так незаметно и осень пришла,
листья с деревьев в ладонь собрала.
солнце зевнуло и взбило перину.
люди в домах разжигали камины.
ветер смотрел в закрытые окна,
грустно было ему, одиноко...
редкий прохожий кутался в шарф,
с каждой минутой убыстряя свой шаг.
люди пытались поскорее укрыться.
ветер с тоской им заглядывал в лица,
скрипку свою позабыв на скамейке.
дождик-проказник достал свою лейку.

ветер все жался поближе к прохожим,
залезал им за ворот.
те же пытались быстрей убежать от него,
как от вора.
тогда он собрал опавшие листья 
и швырнул им под ноги.
те разлетелись, как желтые птицы,
лишь покружившись немного...

хмурые люди злились, ворчали.
куртки, пальто плотней закрывали...

а ветру всего-то хотелось тепла да лучика света.
и он бросался в прохожих людей обрывками лета...

----------


## total36

> *Deathstyle*, и пишешь и рисуешь, причем и то и другое неплохо... респект!
> *User*
> 
> классно...
> особенно понра строчки


  16.03.2008 15:54 #55
User  Я не знаю кто ты .....?????? то, что лгун это уже факт .... а ну ка расскажи когда ты написал это????? 
Я себе на душе нацарапал слова,
Снова рюмка стоит заливаю глаза,
Мысли жизни полны в них реальности нет,
У кого-то горит у меня света нет.

это моя песня...... написана в 1995 году.... называется... "ТОСТ"
 И ТАКОЙ МОЛОДЕЦ АЖ ТОШНИТ.....

----------


## Римма

мои стишки, относительно свежие...

***

Лес, отзовись... и приди за исконным по праву
тёмной земли, что пульсирует в гуще корней.
Лишь обнажённым я стану с тобою на равных.
Соки - и ветви, что пустят побеги во мне.

Я твой неласковый - тонкою веткою срежет
шкуру, давно прокопченную дымом тайги.
Лес проникает в сознанье мучительно-нежно
горьким багульником, пением иволги...

и погашает долги.

***

Зверь обернётся крикливой птицей
и полетит к золотой звезде...
(с) Марк Вербер

Птица взлетает, забыв о слове,
будто уже не нужны слова.
Выше над полем из пёстрых кровель.
Дальше, чем синие рукава

речки, над мятой и медуницей,
порослью трав и грядой коряг.
Если сквозили в них чьи-то лица,
это печаль уже не твоя.

Солнечный луч - золотая леска -
бусиной нижет полёт стрижа.
Что там за облаком, интересно?
Яростный свет - как удар ножа.

***

на бал не ходят недотроги,
а торжества-то всё помпезней.
и вот русалкой ставишь ноги
на воздух, сотканный из лезвий.

в кругу чужого остроумья
вино в бокале всё крепчает.
твой голос не прибавить к сумме
и к Слову, что пришло в начале.

***

Луна призывает. Смеется темно и глухо. А ты растревожен, пойман, и зол, и рад. Ползи по созвездиям к ней на шакальем брюхе, она изначально была первородной шлюхой, светила им всем, ни с кого не беря наград. В неё утыкался Понтий молящим взором, пусть трижды омывший руки, а казнь - была... И ведьмин несущий послания хриплый ворон показывал ей изнанку - летя - крыла... При ней у пещеры плакала Магдалина, а где-то во тьме уже зарождалась жизнь. И лунного света молочная пуповина тянулась к душе твоей - только держись... держись... Чтоб в мутных горячих схватках последней ночи, когда тебя выплюнет в белый сквозной туннель, оставил бы жажду тела и этих прочих и помнил лишь силу ветра и звезд капель...

***

Мальчик-звезда, протяни мне свои лучи, 
каждой планете положен живой маяк. 
я приручаю фонарь, как меня учил 
пришлый с ладонями тёплыми, не боясь. 

Каждый живущий роняет своё тепло 
в космоса клумбу, взрывающий тьму цветник. 
вот твоя роза. всех колет шипами зло. 
не виноваты ни ты, ни он, ни они. 

Мальчик-звезда... я попался, как твой баран. 
здесь на желающих сна не хватает змей. 
не улетай, даже если тебе пора. 
__________ 
Лис, сжёгший чёртову дюжину фонарей.

***

Осень горчащая 
в сны прорывается 
выпусти, 
выпусти, 
вытрави пальцами 
ржавость отчаянья, 
блеклые полосы, 
бей в прутья веток 
сорванным голосом... 
то ли молитвы, 
то ли рычание. 
месяц 
в петле 
сизой тучи 
качается... 

***

Вылиться бы тягучей ненавистью в кинжал 
и рукоять из слоновой кости до боли сжать. 
Ласковый и трёхгранный клинка оскал 
Чтоб ослепительно-холодно всем сверкал. 

Путаясь в разномастьи людских клише, 
выбрать момент - 
и прищурясь, метнуть 
в мишень.

***

И солнце рождалось, легко плыло к горизонту, 
а я вылезало на берег, растило хорду, 
училось играть на несчастном одном аккорде, 
считало, что знаю в себе каждый шрам и нерв. 

но мне говорят: "за тобою такая бездна, 
и лучше в неё не смотреть и тебе не лезть бы, 
а вдруг червоточина, яма с набором лезвий, 
зайдёшь с фонарём, когда-нибудь, повзрослев". 

а я понимаю, что времени ой как мало, 
сомнут скоро льды, и природа начнёт сначала, 
без мамонтов, диплодоков, что до финала 
мне надо успеть обмолвиться парой слов. 

и я захожу в пещеру, где пляшут тени, 
Платон, ты был прав, даже грёбаный древний гений 
не в силах постигнуть природу иных явлений, 
и я ухожу сумасшедший, смешной и злой.

***

волна пойдёт медленно 
скроет сперва ступни 
успеешь ты вспомнить 
и солнце и летний луг 
колени оближет - ты 
в прошлое оглянись 
смеющейся девочкой 
/холод коснулся рук/ 
а вот и не боязно 
/весело, говорят/ 
прими же как должное, 
грустное всё забудь 
/пока мокрым холодом 
сучьего октября 
вода поднимается, 
тяжко сжимая грудь/ 
и жаль не собакою 
молча пойдёшь ко дну, 
как тонут животные, 
есть ли у них душа? 
вода наползает, 
приносит речную муть 
а есть у животных ду... 
нечем дышать. дышать.

***

Они встречаются ненамного чаще, чем инопланетяне -
те, кто вскрывают нутро, из тебя рифмы тянут,
прикосновения бархата тише... но из вспоротой клетки
рёбра торчат, как короткие толстые ветки.

Ты становишься обнажённей последней шлюхи в борделе,
потому что твоя нагота не ограничивается телом.
Потому что в сумбуре из снов ясно чувствуешь руку,
что их нижет на ось с чуткой точностью хватки хирурга.

И к этому стриптизу в конце концов привыкаешь,
поскольку душа пластичней без ограничений замками.
И вечно тоскуя по космосу, с которым без панциря связь так легка,
находишь человека-ножа и вспарываешь себя от горла и до пупка.

----------


## ФАК

Как у людей получается писать стихи? Необходим дар?

----------


## Римма

слушать тебя до одури, неважно время и место,
позабыв выяснения, кто из какого теста,
закрыв ученические тетради жизни 
______________и забросив людские игрушки -
_________________________________слушать,
______________________________________слушать...

как прорастает трава из лунного реголита,
как отворяются двери, которые вечно закрыты,
в параллель измерений, а может, всего лишь в себя...
слушать тебя, пока в сердце воины
_____________________________спят...

видеть, как страж меж мирами ощерился бездной,
я бежал от себя, но как водится, бесполезно...
ночь потеплела и брызнула красками, раскололась...
дай мне услышать
________________голос...

***

А давай поиграем. Ты будешь как будто бог.
Ты слепи человека, напутай страстей клубок,
И вложи в него музыку, жара добавь рубин -
А потом сделай так, чтоб кем-то он стал любим.

Пусть расплавится глина, и брызнет наружу звон,
Пусть он молится тихо, без церкви, крестов, икон,
И танцует до неба летящий шальной мотив...
Пусть живёт, остро чувствуя, что он жив.

А потом ты устанешь, вечерний завьётся дым...
Так сотри его, бог, сделай тихим, святым, пустым.
Вечно ждущим - и срока у тянущей жажды нет -
Вспышки света в груди. Ослепительно чистый свет...

***


Мечты твои - как призрачный уют,
над ним порталы времени цветут,
где бестелесны души, лишни вещи...

Где саркофаги с тайнами пусты,
и мимолётно пишутся холсты,
и каждый третий сон приходит вещим.

Гляжу в тебя - и нет вины больней
от нежности, пустившей корни мне
под кожу, назовись хоть сватом, братом...

Люби меня - таятся сон и смерть
в зерне, готовом маком заалеть
и выплеснуться сладким ароматом...

***

Любая скорлупа - неслышный крик,
ломай её, послушай, что внутри -
от шёпота до сдавленного писка.
Рассыпанные временем дома,
больница - дыры окон - и тюрьма,
и тёмный мрамор стёртых обелисков.

И где-то тает музыки ожог,
А может, чтобы ты его нашёл,
Застыл он багровеюще-неловко.
И тянет так его поцеловать,
И человечьим ликом с телом льва
Окажется душа, как полукровка.

***

утолённой текущей нежностью - 
за границы и снов, и текстов...
то руками о сколы режешься,
то в бездонность не наглядеться
голубую до густо-синего...
первобытный застывший ящер.
облака наплывают - скинии
в параллельность миров - скользящие...

***

я чую тебя, и струною дрожит хребет -
сквозь мутную ночь протянулся горячий дым...
и эта дорога опять приведёт к тебе,
ты ждал, позабыв запутать свои следы.

и можно надёжнее цепи мне не ковать...
я в воздухе муторном в долгую ночь нашёл,
как алою нитью струятся твои слова,
роняя тяжёлые капли на мокрый пол.

***

Люди воняют потом и перегаром, душным парфюмом, пафосом мелодрамы, самые прикрывающиеся воняют резче - чопорным осуждением, кого-то лечат проповедями, моралями "во имя света"... А ты приходишь сюда, догола раздета, и будто свечение от молодого тела, кожа лучится сияньем молочно-белым, волосы тонко пахнут лесными травами, и мир перестаёт на время быть отравленным. Смеёшься, и в твоём смехе животная весенняя радость, Луной искришь желтоглазо - а может быть показалось, путаешь тьму и тайны на кончиках пальцев, стоит тебе захотеть - и начнёт сбываться... мир, полный первобытного волшебства. Закроешь глаза - и канву свивай.


***

 Fuel

Здесь воздух свивается в тысячи плотных жгутов,
моя асфиксия пьяна и бездонно-сладка.
Здесь красный - синоним не боязливого "стоп" -
вольфрамовой нитью гореть, принимая накал.

Здесь топливо - дрожь от касания жаждущих губ,
электрики аур, искрящего шёпота... И
сливаются пальцы и тени на коже в пургу,
а взгляд чуть насмешлив и жадно-тягуче-змеин.

***

Тьма, что накрыла дворцы,
кляксою ставила
сладко-беззвучное: "Рцыыыы..",
и в лицо Авеля
слепо плескалась из глаз
брата - затмением.
"Рцы ми, един Господь аз" -
путала вервием.
Мутно клубилась в садах,
шпилях над башнями.
Выдохом чёрным в губах -
в третий раз спрашивал
Понтий - кому на кресте
кровью насытить всех...
Прятала абрисы тел -
тьмою египетской...

----------


## Римма

Фак... ммм. дар? не знаю. они просто приходят. может это просто такой доступный мне способ выражения мыслей. а больше я ничего толком не умею.

----------


## Nabat

> Тьма, что накрыла дворцы,


 Великолепно!
Тьма, пришедшая со Средиземного моря, накрыла ненавидимый прокуратором город...Да, тьма...

----------


## Римма

угу. и засохшие лепестки розы (жаль, что не этих ненавистных желтых цветов, которые весной появляются самыми первыми в Москве...)

----------


## Римма

эти чистые души в своем первозданном виде так безудержно, так до фатальности мне нужны.  
(с) Сонный Ежонок

эта синь выпивает твой взгляд и полна до края, а прозрачная кромка воздуха режет лоб. здесь смеются, живя над бездной, и умирают. и ломают слова, как оплавленное стекло. здесь звенят до пореза о струны дрожащих пальцев. и поют, пока хватит голоса/тишины. здесь лиса бесконечно по кругу гоняет зайца, бытие первозданное, скопище дел земных.  на закате на почву ложатся густые тени, отрывается всё и беспечно парит во мгле. вот твой слепок лица. а вот сумасшедший гений... не нашедший земли, не оставшийся на земле.

----------


## Римма

падает в тёплый мрак
меч золотой зари.
если ты знаешь - как,
я подхвачу твой крик...

если бежит вода
и размывает дни...
тусклые, как слюда.
если змеится нить...

если прольётся ночь
тающим серебром... 
создан твой сын. а дочь...
вставь ему в бок ребро.

----------


## Римма

Это будет
за скобками
вместо скобок
липко-черной
каплей
густой мазут.
но теперь пожалуйста
ну попробуй
встать под ливень
в молнии
и в грозу.
не пришлось
тошниться
от глупых жалоб
и никак
не складывать
два и два.
и в кровавых потугах
не рожала б
застарело-
уродливые
слова.

----------


## Римма

Сегодня небо начинает свой разбег, и пьяный Будда не пойдёт по головам. И я уеду в гребаный Тибет, а может на забытый Валаам. Где ангелов щебечут голоса - наивные, зовут они домой. А здесь такая ширь - раскрой глаза - взрываются рассветы, боже мой... Где никому ты не уперся в хлам, ничьей руки в ладони не держать. Ты здесь на миг, спустился по делам, не в силах никому принадлежать. И плещутся зелёные моря в глазах, тобой любимых и родных. А где-то позади зовёт маяк, но снова глубина даёт под дых.

----------


## Римма

Они говорят, что пепел уйдёт в песок,  что палец уколет отравленное веретено. И купол небесный станет тяжёл, весом, хрустальная крышка гроба, где спишь без снов. Сегодня взрывается камерным "Не скучай" канва, на которую сказку плетешь бинтом. В саду зреют яблоки. Нам ли к лицу печаль. Не плачь, просто выбери спелое, а потом... Захлебываясь в дыму, выдыхай слова, пусть ветки иссохшие в пасти огня трещат. И сказки железной звено за звеном ковать. Забудь обо всём. И тогда тебя пощадят. Ты станешь прозрачной и тихой, совсем не злой, купающей тонкие пальцы в земных ручьях. И будешь окликивать тень там себя былой. Забывшей когда-то о том, что она - ничья.

----------


## Римма

вечерами переламываться насухую -
побережье, мягко волны бликуют,
чайка в небе - криком громко-тревожным...
у тебя сто иголок под кожей.
изоляция сходит до нервов.
и забрасывай
вдаль блядский невод,
золотой окунь или хоть медный.
самый верный, испытанный метод.
три желания - а дальше всё похуй,
да одно даже. чтоб быстрей...

----------


## Римма

кроваво и жарко
вздрогнется эта жизнь
и всё расплывётся,
узнается что почём
ты станешь подарком,
вечным  сквозь сон:"держись! ",
распятою розой,
в бурой крови мечом...
ты станешь закатом,
розовым, золотым,
что я так любила,
тенью плелись слова...
я шла в старый город,
всё обращалось в дым...
и схлопнулась полночь
медленным: "открывай..."

----------


## Римма

Смертник горит: хорошо тебе птицей, застрявшей в кольце турбин? Вот тебе имя, а вот билет: помнить, как кем-то ты был любим. Вот тебе имя - в последний раз ты нараспев его обозначь. Эти сто метров - не пряча глаз, эти сто метров иди, не плачь. И докурив, растопчи бычок, смятую пачку комком в ведро. Слово последнее - ни о чём, пусть хлынет ливень - и смоет дрожь.

----------


## Римма

Он любит красное с белым -
с кровью и молоком,
оно, смеясь, закипело
и разлилось легко
по безымянной долине
выжженной в хлам тоски,
оно напоит и схлынет,
и не видать ни зги...
Земля укуталось небом,
корни пустила вширь...
вот здесь под рёбрами, слева,
врос, и не стать чужим.

----------


## Римма

Медуница

кто в пещерном дому живёт
как аскет, непорочно-бел?
у меня - пчёлы, дикий мёд,
да всё плачется по тебе...

может быть, прирастает часть
этой глупой души - к твоей...
может быть, я иду сейчас
как слепой, и не вижу - цель...

расстилаются здесь луга,
обнимает трава ступни...
а сгорит - будут дым и гарь.
к медунице легко склонись...

----------


## Римма

Исповедь

Он говорит: "Не надо на сей раз света, - воздух ловя пересохшим разбитым ртом, - я вырос в грязном и тёмном вонючем гетто, было привычно, я вымахал, а потом..." 
Ну а потом - проносятся кадр за кадром - тонкие крылышки, белые мотыльки, я научился взлетать - и отважно падать к самому дну беспричинной глухой тоски, я научился видеть причины, следствий нитки распутывать в плотном ковре судьбы... Я не умею - правильно, чисто, чинно, выпрямив спину и гордо шагая - быть. Дай мне остаться загнанным минотавром, спрячь свой кинжал и покинь этот чёртов Крит..." - ангелы ударяют в свои литавры. он молча слушает. падает.

и горит.

----------


## Римма

из последнего моего...

***

Подарок


Притворяйся же перед всеми, что тебе не грустно и что ты не вымотан до предела, перед друзьями - что ты погружен в искусство, перед родными - что не разбит и как будто целый. Притворяйся, что осознал суть всех истин, и увидел соль медитаций и всех учений. Притворяйся, что жизнь обретает смысл. Что в ней нет потерь, и привязок, и отречений. Надевай, улыбаясь, лицо, как маску, каждый день одинаково, как болванчик. И кивай, и кивай, потакай их сказкам, как заправский коричневой дури варщик. Притворяйся теперь, что тебе интересны люди, их характеры и надежды, идеи, планы. Что ты не меняешь их на лучшую из иллюзий, остальное считая пустым и ненужным хламом. Притворяйся, что не увиделась жизнь с изнанки, что реальность не чужда и ты вполне приспособлен. Год за годом неумолимо снижая планку. Притворяйся. И как подарок - пулю в висок бы.


***

Помоги мне закончить. Я в общем узнала всё - как возносится, воспаряет душа в полёте. Как прекрасны и лаконичны стихи Басё. Каково быть солдатом в разбитой бумажной роте. Ледяными кристаллами веки хоронит снег. Может быть, это способ уйти за пределы тела. Человек нам даётся... на время лишь. Человек. А по сути - в финале контур обводят мелом. И уже нет вопросов - а есть ли вдруг что-то "там"... Потому что - неважно. Бесплотны и хрупки души. Потому что, стряхнувши налипший и лишний хлам... понимаешь о том, что истинно было нужно.

***

А здесь спокойно и в общем почти что пусто - ни тебе лавы, ни на огне котлов... "Казаться веселым - высшее из искусств", и я собираю молча обломки слов. Почти уютно - ни церберов, ни охраны, здесь остаешься по доброй воле сам... Люди читают молитвы и строят храмы - что остается верящим в чудеса? Здесь есть подземный бог, но пока что спящий - значит есть время слоняться среди руин. Ночью проснется древний голодный ящер. И я душой сполна рассчитаюсь с ним.

***

"Всё будет лучше в следующей жизни," -
так говорят безнадёжно больным
детям. 
      И врут. "Раз уж здесь не сложилось..."
Синий квадратик окна, а за ним -

Солнце, лениво колышутся ветви.
Море вздыхает бегущей волной.
И я рисую. Бумажный, последний,
белый кораблик, скользящий в прибой.

***

Когда копится эликсиром кипящим боль, растекаясь в душе, пустотелом моем сосуде, я ее берегу. Не даю ей сойти на ноль. Потому что она - не уводит меня от сути. Потому что для зелья смешались в котле слова, и осколки любимых и равнодушных взглядов. Потому что ни сил нет, ни времени выживать. Потому что ютится под сердцем такая правда, что растет, обжигая и выжигая до тошноты, разрушая; дуэль, бессмысленный поединок. Потому что в тенях, за тенями таишься - ты, и не выйти из круга целым и невредимым.


***

Вот смысл, он в животном мире вполне осязаем: сожрать, пока не поймали, не  время в ящик. Но грунт под тобой чем-то липким залит, и ты лежишь, распоротый и кровящий. Лежишь, ожидая лекаря или смерти, уже и неважно, быстрее бы прекратилось. А в небе черные птицы маршруты чертят, и ты наблюдаешь бессмысленно через силу. А есть ли смысл истекать здесь, проходит время, но раны не заживают, их лишь прикрыть бы. И всё, что ты знаешь - случается так со всеми, проваливаясь в беспробудность, в одну из рытвин...

***

Небо моё окровавлено и распорото, сыпется снег розоватый, зашить бы, но пальцы неловко немеют впотьмах от холода, и тишина становится оглушительной. Если не видишь смысла (и ветви алые), если забыл зачем, то тогда заканчивай. Смысла нет в отречении, в этой жалости, в том, что упрямо бьётся, как настоящее. Пулю в Луну, и таращились чтобы кратеры. Взрывы и облака чтоб клубились дымные. Ласково посылай этот мир по матери. Только ведь не поможет забвенье имени.


***

Это бьётся в сознании пульсирующе-упрямо, неотвязно, бегут провалы и скачут пики. Как ребёнок, который выводит коряво "Ма-ма", как герой из захудалой потертой книги. Где-то автор похоже по-крупному облажался, голос свыше надиктовал ему бред и ересь. Потому что не осталось ни слов, ни шансов, только бездна последней строчки зовёт, ощерясь.

***

Любовь и смерть - две вещи, о них все пишут, они идут красной нитью: любые формы и очертания - от "кончать на лицо бесстыже" до "твоё имя в молитвах выжег", до умирать за тебя неслышно и тихо, не ища себе оправдания. Солёное небо невидимый дождь рассеет, и будет идти неделю тоскливо морось. Любовь настигает. И нет от неё спасенья. Поскольку непросветлённый ты - просто вспорот. Узнавший - не научившийся вновь дыханью. Увидевший - не постигнувший - и ослепший. И помнишь, помнишь ладонью, как грело пламя. Но вновь тебя обступают немые вещи.

***

Из серой зари рождается новый день, сочится белёсым холодом утра жуть. А сны не приходят. И всё идёт набекрень, и всё идёт прахом, я долго не продержусь. И пусть на лист утекают слова, слова, мы долго молчали, но путь идут стебли в рост. Родится из слов ядовитая здесь трава, а следом пожар, полыхающий холокост. И если бы вмиг, но так медленно всё горит, полоска огня только тлеет едва-едва. Я молча смотрю. Ну пожалуйста. Раз-два-три. Пожалуйста, отучи меня выживать...

----------


## Римма

пусть это будет последним, что я сделаю. пожалуйста. пожалуйста. пусть всё летит стаей белою. пожалуйста. дай мне закончить. это лучше, чем всё равно не спать ночью, не уметь засыпать, и тянуться к тебе, тянуться... это лучше, чем знать, что нельзя вернуться. это лучше, чем спать иногда и видеть сны, просыпаясь разбитым прокуратором Иудеи. это лучше, чем... ненавижу весну. не хочу весны. не хочу циферблат, что жизнь на кусочки делит. не хочу слепое тиканье "часа X". немоту и пожар, что безмолвно всё выжигает. кто-то должен остаться. ты выиграл этот приз. я хочу всё за... напоследок кровя стихами..

----------


## Римма

"ты ещё маленький..." - с нежностью говорила мать, проводя по вихрастой макушке сухой ладонью... "ты ещё маленький" - растут в высоту дома и деревья на пожелтевших осенних склонах. сложное кажется удивительным и простым. с лёгкостью разбираемое на кусочки. "ты ещё маленький" - в красных галошах сын. следом за ним возможно пойдёт и дочка. рыженькая и веснушчатая; до того, как он пойман жизнью и освежёван. нет понятий "случай" и "роковой". мальчик, улыбаясь, спешит до школы...

----------


## NEET

Небо сплошь затянуто тучами, из которых идет непрекращающийся алый дождь; кровавая драма разыгрывается среди бесконечного пространства чистой синевы. Даже поглощенное игрой стихии и совершенно о себе забывшее, оно остается абсолютно спокойным и лишенным всякой суеты. Чем бы эта драма ни закончилась, с ним ничего не может случиться.

----------


## Римма

Хорошо сказал про вечно спокойное небо, Neet...

***

Отпусти меня, перекрась же,
выйти дай из звериной шкуры.
Я сломался, и это счастье.
Потому что не обманула

Эта жизнь, обещая взлёты
до слепящей безбрежной сини.
Ты искал жизни пульс - так вот он.
Зверь живой - потому красивый.

Я хотел бы, умея больше,
Облучать, чтобы нежность грела.
Только песня земли всё громче, 
вырывая меня из тела.

***

Я слишком хорошо знал, чем всё закончится -
оставаться, лежать на земле и корчиться,
ждать, пока это пройдёт, ведь всё проходит в конце концов.
в каждом сне, в каждой песне - твоё лицо...

Обречённость искать тебя, находить, налетать на стены,
слишком много слов внутри, словно рота военнопленных.
Тянуться к душе твоей, как новорождённый щен ищет материнский сосок.
до конца помнить только твоё лицо...

У кого ещё получилось меня так вскрыть бы,
показать настоящего между воронок, рытвин...
Вот сижу и дрожу, сотней мыслей зажат в кольцо.
и плывёт над миром твоё лицо...

***

Ты, легко забывавший, какое сейчас число
и куда положил ту вещь, что неделю ищешь,
забыванье по сути сделавший ремеслом,
никогда не умел уходить, когда станешь лишним.

Как развиться, постичь ослепительный идеал -
независимый, оборвавший свои привязки?
Не метаться в горячке чтоб, дьявол тебя побрал,
не орать в небеса что-то матом, срывая связки,

не просить чтоб сквозь слёзы, по-тихому: "Уходи..."
Уходи навсегда, забери свои сны отсюда!
Потому что они застревают в твоей груди.
И оттуда им выхода нет и уже не будет.

Потому что теперь проживает с тобою тень,
что кивает, смеётся, поддакивает на шутки.
Улыбнёшься в ответ, махнешь крыше, что набекрень.
И от этого тошнотворно, темно и жутко.

***

Глухо впиваться
в сырое тяжёлое -
реанимация,
или не справиться.
Лбом ко стеклу,
чтобы холод бил в голову:
"Мне это нравится.
Мне это нравится!"
Чтобы не снилось,
чтобы с ней встретиться,
с частью души,
что тебе я одалживал. 
С той, что летает,
тихонько и крестится.
Чтобы в крещендо
срывалось адажио.
Вот оно - красным
сырое кровавое.
Хочешь - иглу возьми
и зашей меня.
Может, на время
лишит жаркой памяти.
Может, платить
чуть придётся дешевле мне.
Песня звучит,
а слова рвутся, скалятся.
Слишком высокое,
дальнее, нежное...
Мне это нравится!
Мне это нравится!!
Нравится, только...
уже не по-прежнему.

----------


## NEET

Когда мне плохо, я вспоминаю о нем. Думаю: а о ком или о чем я переживаю?... И это возвращает внимание на него, лежащее позади форм. И становится неважно, что вообще происходит или произойдет, и не нужно ничего менять. Всё просто есть. Спокойно и легко  :Smile:

----------


## elenazimina8

Отличные стихи, под них бы ещё картинки нарисовать вообще было бы шикарно, а если не умеете рисовать вот могу вам посоветовать отличный базовый онлайн курс акварели https://kreativity.ru/courses/watercolor-basic-course

----------

